# High End A/V Receiver-Tivo



## SCOHO83 (Jun 3, 2008)

I am about to add two new "tivo" locations to my house (I already have two). One of which is a new area where I would like a good sound system. I my current two set-ups, I have used an A/V receiver to allow me to combine my Blu-ray player and my Tivo (and other ancillary systems) and then send it to the TV and speakers. BUT I HATE HAVING TWO BOXES (TIVO and AV Receiver). It would be great to have a Tivo unit that has a built in (5.1 or 7.1?) amplifier that can power speakers directly from the unit itself. (i.e. in my "outdoor living room" I just install speakers, Tv and TIVO) I wouldn't expect exceptional sound quality or even an external A/V device hook-up (i.e. blu-ray but it would be nice). I mean currently I am buying two upscaling devices when I do this (A/V receiver and TIVO)... Why?


----------



## DanielJackson (Feb 22, 2009)

It would be even better if it either included a blu-ray player or offered an HDMI input with CEC control


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It would be to niche-y to be practically marketable. To be affordable, it would need to be cheap, and those that would appreciate good surround buy good surround systems.

IMHO, you would get farther asking for a TV with a built in surround system.


----------



## DanielJackson (Feb 22, 2009)

Good point. What I really would like to see is a device that combines the cable box, reasonable sound and bluray disk capability. The whole thing could be driven through the Tivo menu system. That way there is one simple remote with all choices made using the remote and on screen displays. 

What's driving my desire is this:
-Older parents who have an external audio system because the flat panel speakers are hard to hear
-Excessive complexity chosing inputs on the TV and the inexpensive non-HDMI AVR. Example when watching a DVD they have to change inputs on the TV and the AVR. Plus multiple remotes. Universal remotes have just to many buttons. Harmony (e.g., 550) is an option however the buttons are pretty tiny.
-BluRay. Because they go to blockbuster and bring home a bluray that they can't play. 

So the goal is simplicity. One easy remote, one simple on screen interface for cable, DVD and audio.


----------



## MrPhilo (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd love to have the HDMI-CEC capability. TiVo, you listening?
(trying to get that post count up)


----------

